# The Cost of Connectivity



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In this study, we compare high-speed Internet offerings in 22 cities around the world by price, download and upload speed, and bundled services.


More


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Makes my 25 / 4Mbps @ ~$40 look pretty good 
I actual quoted speed is something like 18 / 2, but I score 25 / 4 pretty consistently.

But of course, I say that just to score a whopping 10 / 9...


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

That's pretty good....I've done a number of checks in this area and the best I can get is 20 / 3....


----------

